# Overige rubrieken > Stellingen >  Stelling: Goed dat er een Chinees Gezondheidscentrum in Nederland komt

## Leontien

> Het Chinese gezondheidscentrum Yu Zu Tang opent dinsdag zijn eerste vestiging in Europa. Dat heeft de gemeente Den Haag zondag gemeld. 
> 
> Het wellnesscentrum, dat is gespecialiseerd in behandelingen op basis van traditionele Chinese geneeskunde, vestigt zich in een pand aan de Amsterdamse Veerkade in Den Haag. 
> 
> Het is de bedoeling dat Yu Zu Tang op korte termijn meer Europese filialen opent, waarvan drie of vier in de Haagse regio.


Nu.nl

*Wat vind jij ervan dat er een Chinese gezondheidscentrum in Nederland komt? Zie jij wel wat in de Chinese geneeskunde of juist helemaal niet?*

Geef hieronder je mening!

----------


## ben0911

Perfect idee.
Misschien kan de regulier geneeskunde nog wat van ze leren en overnemen.

----------


## christel1

Ik ben er voor, ik woon wel niet in NL maar dit zou hier in B ook mogen komen. Ik denk dat de chinezen heel ver staan in hun behandelingen, misschien wel anders dan de reguliere geneeskunde die wij hier kennen maar daarom niet minder goed.

----------


## Hella

Ik ben er helemaal voor. De Chinese geneeskunst is tukken verder dan de reguliere geneeskunst, dus van mij mogen er meerdere filialen komen.

----------


## stephanus1

prima!

----------


## stephanus1

Prima

----------


## janenbea

Ik vind dit een heel goed idee en hoop dat er op meerdere plaatsen zo'n centrum komt. De chinezen kijken soms/dikwijls heel anders tegen geneeskunst aan en daar kunnen wij nog veel van leren.

----------


## loesdewater

Ik vind het een goed idee, van mij mogen er meer filialen komen.

----------


## Luuss0404

Super idee  :Big Grin: 
Chinese geneeskunde is een van de oudste en die mensen zijn gezonder en worden ouder dan de gemiddelde Nederlander.
Hopelijk gaat de reguliere medische wetenschap dit niet tegenwerken en zullen ze samenwerking zoeken en patienten naar dit centrum doorverwijzen! Mijn huisarts in elk geval niet, die geloofd niet in die 'onzin'  :Frown:

----------


## dv8

Pure kwakzalverij !!
Aan iedereen die zo positief reageert, raad ik het boek 'Bekocht of behandeld' van Edzard Ernst aan.

----------


## christel1

Pure kwakzalverij zou ik het nu toch niet noemen. Ik heb jaren terug aan migraine geleden, een reguliere arts kon me niet helpen, ik bleef migraine houden, verschillende aanvallen per week. Ik ben toen bij een dokter acupuncturist terecht gekomen en nu heb ik misschien nog 1 keer per jaar migraine.... en acupunctuur komt ook uit china, ik dacht ook dat het niet ging helpen maar het heeft wel degelijk geholpen hoor

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Dv8,
Ik had vaak bloedarmoede, van de reguliere medicijnen van mijn huisarts werd ik steeds maar niet beter, sinds ik homeopatische middelen gebruik en mijn voeding heb aangepast op advies van een natuurgeneeskundige heb ik bijna nooit meer bloedarmoede! 
Er zijn zoveel mensen die zoals Christel hier boven mij baad hebben gehad bij acupunctuur of anderevormen van Chinese geneeskunde, waar de reguliere geneeskunde hun niet meer kon helpen!
Pure kwakzalverij vind ik het als reguliere medici mensen volproppen met medicijnen en therapieen voor blijven schrijven waar mensen na jaren nog geen verbetering door merken terwijl er in de alternatieve geneeskunde dan wel middelen en therapien zijn die wel bewezen werken! Maarja zakkenvullen is belangrijker dan patienten helpen  :Frown:

----------


## dv8

@Christel1: placebo-effect!
@Luuss0404: "alternatieve geneeskunde dan wel middelen en therapieën zijn die wel *bewezen* werken!" Toon mij dan die 'bewijzen' eens ... Homeopatische middelen zijn gewoon water en kunnen gewoon niet werken, tenzij als placebo ...
Let wel, het placebo-effect is heel belangrijk, ook in de reguliere geneeskunde. Maar reguliere therapieën hebben wél een bewezen effect dmv dubbelblind, placebo gecontroleerde klinische studies. En dat geldt niet voor homeopatische middelen!

----------


## christel1

Dv8, geen placebo effect hoor, maar echt geholpen... misschien je stelling toch eens herzien...

----------


## Luuss0404

Dv8,
Vrouwen kregen een regulier medicijn genaamd DES dat ook zo getest was als waar jij het over hebt, het zou niet schadelijk zijn en geen problemen opleveren, helaas bleek op lange termijn dat de kinderen van die vrouwen onvruchtbaar bleken, afwijkingen hadden aan geslachtsorganen of kanker kregen! 
Dus leuk al die studies naar reguliere medicijnen, maar tegenover alle studies die aantonen dat het geweldig helpt staan ook studies die aantonen dat het niet helpt, daarbij wordt veelal niet gekeken naar de lange termijn effecten en in de praktijk blijken veel middelen die geschikt zouden zijn voor iedereen met een bepaalde aandoening toch niet voor iedereen te werken! 
Kruidengeneeskunde en acupunctuur bestaan al eeuwenlang en daar weet men het lange termijn effect ook van, van alle reguliere medicijnen die uitgebracht worden heeft men geen idee of het schadelijk is op lange termijn!

----------


## Agnes574

Ik hou me bij de reguliere geneeskunde ... heb me nooit bezig gehouden met accu-punctuur of homeopathie .. ik geloof daar niet zo in...

Mss dat accu-punctuur wel kan helpen hoor .. ik hoor daar veel goeds over, maar ik zie mezelf daar nog niet voor gaan... mss verander ik van gedacht als de reguliere geneeskunde me als 'uitbehandeld' bestempeld...

----------


## Agnes574

Een chineese of thaise massage kan volgens mij wel deugd doen  :Wink:

----------


## Hella

Dv8

het is zeer zeker geen kwakzalverij en al helemaal geen placebo effect! Kijk eens naar de medicijnen in de reguliere geneeskunst Niets dan bijwerkingen en/of ellende. Nu de bijwerkingen weer van de vaccinatie van de Mexicaanse griep (Narcolepsie). Ok;e... er zullen heus medicijnen zijn die wel werken, maar ik ben ontzettend goed behandeld met homeopatische medicijnen en acupunctuur.

----------


## christel1

Het is zeker geen kwakzalverij, zeker acupunctuur niet en drye neelding die op dezelfde methode zitten eigenlijk. 1 keer had de dokter acupuncturist een naald verkeerd gestoken en zo een migraine-aanval uitgelokt... en ik heb het geweten hoor, dat was dan misschien ook een "neveneffect" maar als je eens goed de bijsluiters gaat lezen van de "reguliere" medicijnen dan heb je al geen zin meer om ze te beginnen slikken. En als er dan eens een middel is dat werkt bv tegen migraine (kranit nova) dan halen ze het na een tijdje van de markt. Toen mijn pa nog leefde was er ook een heel goed medicijn op de markt dat werkte tegen pijnlijke maandstonden en migraine en na een tijdje is het ook van de markt gehaald. En ik heb ooit eens een vermageringsmiddel genomen en op een maand tijd was ik 8 kilo kwijt... resultaat na een jaar hebben ze het ook uit de markt gehaald. 
Heb over laatst een reportage gezien over de "consumptie maatschappij", we worden belogen en bedrogen waar we bijstaan. Misschien off topic, maar in een doodgewone printer zit ergens een chip, en die geeft het aantal pagina's aan die de printer mag drukken, eens dat aantal overschreden geeft de printer het "op".... aan die printer is niks aan maar dat chipke dat er in zit van 1 euro zegt stop.... en dat zit in ALLE toestellen die we gebruiken. Waarom ? Om de economie te laten draaien.... 
En zo is dat ook in de pharmaceutica.... er moet geld verdiend worden en niets anders, alles draait om poen in onze maatschappij en medicijnen brengen heel veel geld op

----------


## sietske763

ik geloof meer in de phyto therapie, niet verdund maar alleen plantenextracten.

----------


## dv8

Aan al de goedgelovigen hierboven: uiteraard hebben reguliere geneesmiddelen bijwerkingen; in die geneesmiddelen zitten namelijk werkzame bestanddelen, en dat kan niet gezegd worden van homeopathie! Als er niks in zit, kan er ook geen nevenwerking zijn!!
@Luuss0404: als je niet in wetenschap gelooft, dan stopt de discussie natuurlijk; en het feit dat iets al eeuwenlang bestaat beschouwen als een 'garantie' op kwaliteit ... de regendans wordt ook al eeuwenlang door de indianen uitgevoerd ... (mss nu enkel nog als folklore :-)) ...

----------


## Hella

Dv8

de reguliere geneesmiddelen (lees het werkzame bestanddeel) komt vooralsnog uit de homeopatie/fytotherapie. Daar werd in eerste instantie ook mee gewerkt, echter...... omdat dit nogal veel tijd in beslag nam "planten, kweken, oogsten, verwerken" werden deze bestanddelen chemisch (reguliere medicatie) nagemaakt. En om een pil of capsule of drankje te maken moesten daar zgn hulpstoffen bij (ook allemaal chemisch).

Homeopatie of andere zgn alternatieve geneeswijze heeft niets met 'goedgelovigheid' te maken Dv8, maar is een geneeswijze die vaak beter werkt dan de reguliere 'chemische' medicijnen.

Het is een publiek geheim dat vele huisartsen en artsen een 'bonus' krijgen, als ze hun (fabriek) medicijnen maar voorschrijven. Dit is ook de reden dat vele zgn zelfzorgsite's van internet zijn gehaald, omdat deze werden gesponsord door bepaalde medicijnfabrikanten

----------


## Luuss0404

@dv8,
Wetenschap gaat uit van theorieen en die theorieen proberen ze te bewijzen, echte de ene wetenschapper zegt dat is goed is en de andere wetenschapper zegt over datzelfde dat het niet goed is! Daarbij een product wat ik hierboven beschreef was door wetenschappers goedgekeurd, die er later op terug kwamen dat het toch niet zo'n goed product was! En laatst hebben wetenschappers een geneesmiddel nog van de markt af gehaald die ze eerder goedgekeurd hadden, omdat eerste test zeiden dat het prima werkte en bij latere tests bleek dat het medicijn het probleem/de kwaal/de aandoening alleen maar erger maakte!
Dus leuk dat wetenschap aangeeft dat iets werkt, maar diezelfde wetenschap komt er later op terug dat het toch niet werkt, of de wetenschap zegt eerst dat iets niet werkt en dan later dat iets toch wel werkt! 
Ik geloof in wetenschap, ik geloof in theorieen, ik geloof in dingen waarvan bewezen is dat het al eeuwen werkt zoals dat bepaalde kruiden heelzaam werken, maar ik geloof er niet in dat alles altijd zo is als men beweert!
Kennelijk geloof jij alleen in wetenschap die een jaar of aantal jaar later zichzelf onderuit schopt en niet in dingen waarvan al eeuwenlang bekend is dat het werkt  :Wink: 
Daarnaast zoals Hella hierboven mij zegt komen de werkzame bestanden uit planten en bloemen (fytotherapie,homeopathie) alleen is het te duur dus gooien ze er chemische troep bij en krijgen artsen bonussen om middelen voor te schrijven terwijl nieman zeker weet wat die chemische middelen op lange termijn met de mens en de chemie/dna van de mens doet!

@ Hella,
Sluit ik mij volledig bij aan!

----------


## dv8

Beste Hella,
Beste Luuss0404,
1- het is niet omdat iets al eeuwenlang gebruikt wordt, dat het bewezen is dat het werkt!
2- reguliere geneesmiddelen komen helemaal niet uit de homeopathie! Homeopathie is gewoon een zodanige verdunning van op zich eventueel werkzame bestanddelen dat het per definitie niet meer kan werken (therapeutische drempel wordt niet bereikt); en als je dan echt wil geloven in de 'schud-theorie' bij de aanmaak van homeopatische middelen, dan kan je evengoed in de paasklokken geloven!
3- homeopatische middelen kunnen nooit de strenge, wetenschappelijke testen van reguliere geneesmiddelen doorstaan; daarom ook dat ze niet mogen bestempeld worden als 'geneesmiddel'
4- dat sommige geneesmiddelen na enige tijd gebruik (en dus ooit goedgekeurd) terug van de markt genomen worden, komt omdat - ondanks alle proeven - er soms bij grootschalig gebruik toch nog - zeldzame / laattijdige - nevenwerkingen aan het licht komen, waardoor verdere commercialisering niet meer verantwoord is. Bij homeopathie kan zich dat niet voordoen, want er zit niets werkzaam in!!
5- en wat die bonus van de huisartsen betreft: ik laat altijd generieken voorschrijven (als deze bestaat natuurlijk), en zoek zelf op wat de goedkoopste fabrikant is.

----------


## Luuss0404

Beste dv8,

Het eerste antibioticum penicilline werd in 1928 door Alexander Fleming ontdekt als de werkzame stof afgescheiden door een bepaalde penseelschimmel, Penicillium notatum.
De werkzame stof in penicilline en andere antibiotica is een schimmel, bacterie, plant, bloem, kruid, zaad of iets anders natuurlijks, allemaal dingen die van nature voorkomen dus! 
Fytotherapie (ook wel kruidengeneeskunde) gaat uit van de helende werking van plantaardige middelen en homeopathie gaat uit van de helende werking van geconcentreerd extract van minerale, plantaardige, dierlijke of menselijke middelen!
In de reguliere wereld worden aan die fytotherapeutische middelen en homeopatische middelen chemische middelen toegevoegd om het langer te bewaren, omdat het goedkoper is om iets chemisch toe te voegen dan alleen puur natuur, omdat het sneller is om een medicijn te maken met iets chemisch dan alleen puur natuur! En dan noemt men het een medicijn, want het is getest, maar niemand (geen enkele wetenschapper!) weet het lange termijn effect omdat men niet goed weet hoe wij mensen reageren op de chemische toevoegingen!

----------


## Hella

> Beste Hella,
> Beste Luuss0404,
> 1- het is niet omdat iets al eeuwenlang gebruikt wordt, dat het bewezen is dat het werkt!
> 2- reguliere geneesmiddelen komen helemaal niet uit de homeopathie! Homeopathie is gewoon een zodanige verdunning van op zich eventueel werkzame bestanddelen dat het per definitie niet meer kan werken (therapeutische drempel wordt niet bereikt); en als je dan echt wil geloven in de 'schud-theorie' bij de aanmaak van homeopatische middelen, dan kan je evengoed in de paasklokken geloven!
> 3- homeopatische middelen kunnen nooit de strenge, wetenschappelijke testen van reguliere geneesmiddelen doorstaan; daarom ook dat ze niet mogen bestempeld worden als 'geneesmiddel'
> 4- dat sommige geneesmiddelen na enige tijd gebruik (en dus ooit goedgekeurd) terug van de markt genomen worden, komt omdat - ondanks alle proeven - er soms bij grootschalig gebruik toch nog - zeldzame / laattijdige - nevenwerkingen aan het licht komen, waardoor verdere commercialisering niet meer verantwoord is. Bij homeopathie kan zich dat niet voordoen, want er zit niets werkzaam in!!
> 5- en wat die bonus van de huisartsen betreft: ik laat altijd generieken voorschrijven (als deze bestaat natuurlijk), en zoek zelf op wat de goedkoopste fabrikant is.


Dv8

ik ben verbaasd dat je zo stellig blijft in je overtuigingen. Lees ik ook (bij 5) dat je steeds de goedkoopste variant zoekt (ik vraag me dus af wat je slikt (je laat altijd generieken voorschrijven zeg je), want zo stellig als jij blijft kan ook niet goed zijn).

Dan stelling 4: Je zegt dat sommige geneesmiddelen van de markt worden gehaald omdat - ondanks alle proeven - er soms bij grootschalig gebruik toch nog - zeldzame / laattijdige - nevenwerkingen aan het licht komen, waardoor verdere commercialisering niet meer verantwoord is. Ik kan je verzekeren dat er juist vele medicijnen niet verantwoord zijn! Hieronder 1 voorbeeld. In Amerika is dit middel allang van de markt gehaald, en hier wordt het nu ook van de markt gehaald.

DIEMEN - De relatief nieuwe cholesterolverlager rosuvastatine (merknaam Crestor) ligt onder vuur. De werkzaamheid is onvoldoende bewezen. Er is bovendien een risico op ernstige bijwerkingen bij onjuist voorschrijven. Er zijn bewezen goede en veilige andere cholesterolverlagers. Toch schrijven veel cardiologen en huisartsen recepten uit voor Crestor. Hoe dat komt? Effectieve marketing door producent AstraZeneca. 
De kritiek van de hoofdredacteur van het Geneesmiddelenbulletin, drs. D. Bijl, op het farmaceutische bedrijf en op collegas is niet mals. Hij becijfert dat Crestor in 2004 maar liefst 390.680 keer aan patiënten werd voorgeschreven. En dat terwijl er nog geen enkel onderzoek is gepubliceerd dat harde uitkomsten bevat als het gaat om de werkzaamheid, aldus Bijl.

In de statinegroep zijn er meer mensen die last hebben van akelige bijwerkingen zoals spierafbraak etc. En zo zijn er nog tig medicijnen met akelige bijwerkingen.

Ik kan ellenlange lijsten gaan neerzetten van medicatie die van de markt is gehaald (en natuurlijk zijn er medicijnen die wel goed werken, net zoals in de homeopathie/fyto en ayuverdische therapie).

En stelling 2 is dat de reguliere medicatie wel degelijk uit de kruidenkunde komt, maar nogmaals: Omdat er te veel medicatie wordt gemaakt (hier kan geen kruid tegenop) worden de medicijnen * chemisch* nagemaakt, met alle gevolgen van dien (enkele uitzonderingen daargelaten.

----------


## afra1213

Dv8,

Ik heb met mijn eigen ogen diverse frapante genezingen in mijn omgeving gezien door o.a kruiden geneeskunde en een briljante Osteopaat die beide hun tijd ver vooruit zijn.

Een klein voorbeeld van velen:
Twee specialisten in het ziekenhuis besluiten om een voet te amputeren van een kennis van mij. Deze is door hun operatie ontstaan door een zware ontstekking, waarbij de voet zelfs aan het afsterven is en volgens de artsen is geen genezing meer mogelijk is.Tevens zat er een resistente bacterie in de wond. Hij kreeg geen enkele wondverzorging meer en zat thuis met zijn vrouw in de rolstoel.

Hoe kan het zijn dat wanneer deze persoon drie maanden geneeskrachtige kruiden inneemt dit volkomen geneest. 

Beste Dv8,

Als je dit voorbeeld met je eigen ogen gezien heb, naast nog enkele frapante
genezingen begrijp je dat placebo effect niet mogelijk is !!!

Het is erg bekrompen om te denken dat dit alleen maar kan werken doordat de er een zogenaamd placenbo effect op zal treden.

Dit soort genezingen kan niet ontstaand door placenbo effect.
Daarnaast bestaat kruidengeneeskunde al meer dan 4000 jaar oud terwijl onze chemische geneeswijze de kennis pas de laatste 150 jaar heeft opgedaan.
Wie stelt zich nu arogant op, volgens mij de wetenschapers en artsen.

Droom maar verder maar ik weet inmiddels wel beter.

----------


## Karin63

Ik vind het goed dat er andere mogelijkheden, zoals een Chinees gezondheidscentrum, zijn. 

Alle bekende artsen en geneesheren uit de Chinese geschiedenis hadden hun instinctieve vermogens ontwikkeld om ziektes te ontdekken en genezen. In feite waren zij verantwoordelijk voor het opzetten van de theorie en praktijk van de Chinese medische wetenschap, zoals het in kaart brengen van de acupunctuurpunten en meridianen van het menselijke lichaam.

De Chinese medische wetenschap heeft een holistische kijk op de mens, die stelt dat lichaam en geest onlosmakelijk verbonden zijn. Deze artsen realiseerden zich vrij vroeg dat allerhande gedragingen, inborst en karaktertrekken bepalend waren voor het al dan niet opduiken van ziektes. Bovendien stelden zij vast dat iedere aandoening specifieke energiekanalen in het menselijk lichaam, gevormd door de acupunctuurpunten en meridianen, zou verstoppen.

----------


## afra1213

Helemaal mee eens !!

De reguliere geneeskunde denkt nog veel teveel in hokjes en weet niet dat het lichaam als een geheel op elkaar werkt. 

De specialisten hebben bij elkaar heel veel kennis maar weten nog lang niet alles. 
Men heeft bijvoorbeeld een nierspecialist, longarts, hartspecialist, oogarts enz. 
Deze weten veel van het orgaan maar niet de samenwerking van de 
organen op elkaar en zeker niet onderstaande: 

Wanneer het zicht in de ogen slechter wordt, kan de oogarts vaak niets 
vinden. Dit komt vaak door een aantasting van de alvleesklier, dit orgaan werkt namelijk ook sterk op de ogen. Dus de oogarts zoekt niet holistisch.
De sterke toename van suikerziekte komt door problemen met ons voedsel 
o.a. (met name goedgekeurde E nummers) aspertaam en de rest. 

De ziekte van Crone is niet te genezen, dit komt omdat de specialist niet 
weet dat de invloed van de lever hierop het belangrijkste orgaan is. 
De oorsprong is zelfs een teveel aan zenuwen. 
De ziekte van Crone zijn chronische ontstekingen in de darmen dit zou 
alleen te genezen zijn als de artsen ook op de lever te werken. 

Een ander voorbeeld: 
Aambeien in de darmen is een probleem in de darmen, maar wordt veroorzaakt door de lever. Allergie, exeem en netelroos komt door het storen van lever net als het de 
werkelijke oorzaak van spataderen. 
Is de lever geheel gezond dan heeft men deze problemen niet. 
Zelfs niesen komt ook vanuit de lever. 
Ook maakt de lever cholesterol aan. Te veel fout cholesterol heeft te maken met het niet voldoende werken van de lever. 
De lever gaat vaak storen door te veel aan zenuwen.

Bij astmatische problemen werkt de longarts met medicijnen op de longen 
Astma is een echter een storing van de lever en de oorzaak komt dus niet van de longen. 

Een hartverlamming komt 9 van de 10 keer van storing uit de nier en is dus 
geen probleem van het hart, doordat de nieren soms een stof gaan 
aanmaken waardoor het hart uiteindelijk komt stil te leggen. 
Dus de hartspecialist zal dit nooit vinden.

Bij mensen met reuma stoort altijd de darm. Als de darm niet stoort is het 
geen reuma. Pijn aan gewrichten gooit met vaak op reuma maar dan is 
vaak de oorzaak urinezuur in het geval van een teveel aan urinezuur storen de nieren en
niet de darm.

De prostaat van de man kan ook keelproblemen geven. 
Antibiotica geneest geen voorhoofdholte ontsteking, oorontsteking en blaasontsteking. Antibiotica duurt wel 1,5 jaar voor het uit ons darmgestel is. 

Heel veel light dranken en voedsel tasten onze alvleesklier aan. 

Om blaasontsteking te genezen moet je eerst de bacterie weghalen maar 
daarna ook werken op de nieren.

----------


## dv8

@afra1213: Amai wat weet jij veel van het menselijk lichaam en zijn werking! Je weet zelfs méér dan de 'specialisten' !! Waarom geen geneeskunde gestudeerd ???
Apropos, het is de ziekte van Crohn en niet Crone ;-)

----------


## afra1213

Beste dv8,

het leven loopt zoals het loopt !

Als ik geneeskunde was gaan studeren dan had ik deze man nooit ontmoet die mij 
mijn ogen heb doen openen en mij alles heb doen inzien, waarschijnlijk was ik dan ook erg gefustreerd geraakt van het feit dat ik als reguliere arts veel mensen niet kon genezen.

----------


## afra1213

Beste dv8,

Het leven loopt zoals het loopt, alles zal wel een reden hebben in het leven !

Als ik reguliere geneeskunde was gaan studeren dan zou ik waarschijnlijk een gefustreerde 
arts zijn geworden. Omdat ik erachter kwam dat ik veel patienten niet meer kon genezen.

Doordat ik iemand heb leren kennen die voor mij veel mensen in mijn directe omgeven heeft genezen heb ik deze kennis opgedaan en heb dus met mijn eigen ogen waargenomen dat hij met gewone geneeskrachtige kruiden deze mensen uiteindelijk heeft genezen. 
Dus voor mij is dit het ultieme bewijs. Doordat ik geen arts ben heb ik wel een voordeel, hierdoor kan ik dus wel heel objectief oordelen en heb geen enkel ander belang. 


Gr. Afra1213

----------


## Luuss0404

Alle organen werken inderdaad samen, dat stelt men in alternatieve geneeskunde zoals accupunctuur. 
In je voet heb je zelfs allemaal punten voor je hele lichaam....
Denk toch wel dat ons lichaam beter in staat is om te gaan met natuurlijke middelen (allergie daargelaten) dan met chemische medicijnen met alle bijwerkingen en eventuele allergie daarbij...
Simpel voorbeeld is blaasontsteking. Van de dokter krijg je een medicijn met kans op daarna een vaginale infectie ("genezing"). Je zou het minder kans kunnen geven (voorkomen) door veenbes/cranberries te eten of te drinken (scheelt geld, is gezonder en je zit niet met pijn)...

----------


## Luuss0404

En Agnes, zo'n Thaise of Chinese massage is erg lekker!

Ik ben voor een Chinees gezondheidscentrum  :Smile:

----------

